

Ask HN: Tools of the trade, 2014 edition - johncoogan

Last year, Sharjeel Qureshi revived the tools of the trade thread on HN for discussing useful services for startups: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5235137<p>It&#x27;s been over a year since then. What is everyone relying on now?
======
techaddict009
[https://baremetrics.io/](https://baremetrics.io/) \- Beremetrics if you using
stripe as the payment gateway.

------
timonv
Our startup:

\--Metrics:

Mixpanel ([http://www.mixpanel.com](http://www.mixpanel.com))

\--Issue tracking

Back to post it wall

\--SVM

Github ([http://www.github.com](http://www.github.com))

\--Deployment

Heroku ([http://www.heroku.com](http://www.heroku.com))

Custom stuff

\--Sales

Close.io ([http://close.io](http://close.io))

\--Payments

Braintree
([http://www.braintreepayments.com](http://www.braintreepayments.com))

\--Errortracking

Appsignal ([http://www.appsignal.com](http://www.appsignal.com))

Sentry (for non Ruby stuff, self hosted)
([http://getsentry.com](http://getsentry.com))

\--Performance metrics

Appsignal ([http://www.appsignal.com](http://www.appsignal.com))

New Relic ([http://www.newrelic.com](http://www.newrelic.com))

And some specific stuff in mixpanel

\--Logs

Papertrail ([http://www.papertrailapp.com](http://www.papertrailapp.com))

\--Databases and such

Elasticsearch ([http://www.elasticsearch.org](http://www.elasticsearch.org))

Postgresql

Redis

Memcache

\--Frameworks and stacks

Golang (bare, high performance/reliability stuff)

Rails/ruby (Main -crud application)

Backbone (frontend)

Node.js (high performance low reliabillity stuff)

Clojure (Wrapping a language detection api)

\--Support

Zendesk

As a freelancer/developer:

\--Editor:

Vim

\--Todos/Research/Planning/Notes/Calendar:

Orgmode

\--Invoicing:

Moneybird (dutch, [http://www.moneybird.com](http://www.moneybird.com))

\--Email:

Sup ([https://github.com/sup-heliotrope/sup](https://github.com/sup-
heliotrope/sup))

\--Backups:

Git + Dropbox + Timemachine (to Nas) + Amazon Glacier

